# This is my ride. (BDS)



## Fatandre (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi there .This is my ride. I am new here and hope you will like it.


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

That's hawt!! :thumbup:

Welcome!!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

everybody loves a slammed 8 series. nice man.


----------



## Fatandre (Mar 8, 2009)

It has to be slammed


----------

